# Reveal! Robinson Double Zip tote in Cobalt Blue



## ladymagenta22

Finally got this bag! 3 weeks ago this bag was sold out in all the Tory Burch stores in my area, and none of the leading department stores received this color. I was fortunate enough to be able to pre-order it on bloomingdale's site and 2 weeks later here she is! presenting my new Robinson Double Zip Tote in Cobalt Blue! She is just stunning! I love that it is made of saffiano leather, it looks and feels so much more than how much it actually costs, highly recommend this bag! chic, classic and functional, perfect for all tote lovers like me


----------



## childy

TB store in my area also sold out. A young lady at Neiman's called me when they came in and held one for me (thanks Mary)! Such a beautiful bag The color is HOT! I've had mine for a week.


----------



## Louiebabeee

That bag is beautiful!!!!! I am most likely going to buy this bag in the next week, but in the blood orange color. Can the short straps go over your shoulder? Also, Did you happen to see the blood orange color in person?


----------



## ladymagenta22

Louiebabeee said:


> That bag is beautiful!!!!! I am most likely going to buy this bag in the next week, but in the blood orange color. Can the short straps go over your shoulder? Also, Did you happen to see the blood orange color in person?


@louiebabee, yes i did see the orange, it was the only one left in one of the stores i went to, it is gorgeous as well, and i was so tempted, however my heart really desired the blue. but yeah, the orange is equally gorgeous, to me it reminded me of Prada's color papaya.


----------



## KeepCalmCarryOn

Louiebabeee said:


> That bag is beautiful!!!!! I am most likely going to buy this bag in the next week, but in the blood orange color. Can the short straps go over your shoulder? Also, Did you happen to see the blood orange color in person?


 
I tried this on in a store and thought the straps were too short to go over my shoulder. The blue and orange are gorgeous!


----------



## lailafashions

Do you guys know if it is still available? I didnt see an option to preorder on the bloomies website


----------



## Tamica

I love this bag, I got mine two weeks ago, haven't carried it yet, but the color is to die for.


----------



## meangirl

I have this same bag!  I got it during Tory's President's Day Sale, my store and online were sold out so they ordered the bag for me from another store.  LOVE it and I always receive so many compliments on it wherever I go!


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

ladymagenta22 said:


> Finally got this bag! 3 weeks ago this bag was sold out in all the Tory Burch stores in my area, and none of the leading department stores received this color. I was fortunate enough to be able to pre-order it on bloomingdale's site and 2 weeks later here she is! presenting my new Robinson Double Zip Tote in Cobalt Blue! She is just stunning! I love that it is made of saffiano leather, it looks and feels so much more than how much it actually costs, highly recommend this bag! chic, classic and functional, perfect for all tote lovers like me


I love it


----------



## Katie1030

This bag is gorgeous! I saw it about a week ago and didn't get it (which I immediately regretted because the color is so stunning) and then I of course couldn't find it anywhere. I got lucky today though and a Bloomingdales SA found it at my local mall! Even better, they're doing pre-sales for their Friends and Family sale next week and the girl helping me out said that she was pretty sure Tory Burch wasn't included but there wasn't anything specific about it so she let me have 20% off!


----------



## mellowdee

Oh this bag and color are gorgeous!!  I adore it!  Congrats on your lovely new purchase.


----------



## nduddles

i bought the small robinson tote in the hopes of it being my version of the prada lux saffiano, but i died when i saw this, because this looks so much better! i regret getting what i bought and am trying to sell it. will definitely keep my eyes open for this model!

congratulations on your purchase, the color is stunning!!!


----------



## pinkrose398

I want this!! This is definitely a more affordable alternative to the Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote. I want it in the Cobalt colour too, but it's sold out everywhere. Does anyone know if it's limited edition?


----------



## youseeno

love it . the color is so pretty


----------



## insuelin

Beautiful color and bag. Definitely having bag envy.  Is cobalt blue sold out everywhere?


----------



## MsLVAddict

insuelin said:


> Beautiful color and bag. Definitely having bag envy.  Is cobalt blue sold out everywhere?



I found mine at Bloomingdales. I got the second to last one about a week before St. Patty's. Call Bloom and ask them to locate it.


----------



## pinkrose398

I asked TB on Facebook and they said it should come back in story in late June/July!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lovely bag!


----------



## childy

The more I carry it the softer the leather gets and the better it looks!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Hi Ladies!!!! Do you think that I could functionally use this gorgeous tote as a diaper bag?? I can't judge the size from photos so it's a toss up between this tote and the Robinson weekender. Please advise. TIA!!!!


----------



## cvu79

blingconnoistre said:


> Hi Ladies!!!! Do you think that I could functionally use this gorgeous tote as a diaper bag?? I can't judge the size from photos so it's a toss up between this tote and the Robinson weekender. Please advise. TIA!!!!


 
I just got this tote and with a new baby, I can confirm that it fits all that I need for a diaper bag. Though I don't tend to overstuff my bag, just the essentials: couple of diapers, changing pad, small pack of wipes, bottle, and bib. Hope that helps!


----------



## blingconnoistre

cvu79 said:


> I just got this tote and with a new baby, I can confirm that it fits all that I need for a diaper bag. Though I don't tend to overstuff my bag, just the essentials: couple of diapers, changing pad, small pack of wipes, bottle, and bib. Hope that helps!


 
Thank you so much for your response. I thought about this bag ALL night... I intend to check it out in a local boutique before purchasing, but it's a perfect chic leather to carry for a boy, so I'm excited that my search may very well be over!!!


----------



## Sparkle218

Hi everyone! I have this bag and its actually my very first Tory Burch bag. I just wanted to ask if anyone has used the bag's crossbody strap while the bag is full of stuff. I tried doing this but the clasps inside the bag where the straps are attached seem to be pulling on the orange lining when the bag is heavy. I just dont want it to rip. Has anyone else observed this? Thanks


----------



## cvu79

Sparkle218 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I have this bag and its actually my very first Tory Burch bag. I just wanted to ask if anyone has used the bag's crossbody strap while the bag is full of stuff. I tried doing this but the clasps inside the bag where the straps are attached seem to be pulling on the orange lining when the bag is heavy. I just dont want it to rip. Has anyone else observed this? Thanks



Yep, the design on this TB bag really sucks compared to the similar looking Prada one. Even when I don't have a lot in the bag, the lining is still pulled by the long strap. Nothing I can do but hope the lining won't rip too soon. This is also my first TB purchase and I'm not impressed by her quality.


----------



## Sparkle218

Thanks for your response. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to use the handles more often than the crossbody strap. Its a pity coz the strap was a major selling point for me


----------



## xiaodiqiu

this color looks so pretty!!


----------



## elanie

love the color & style


----------



## beautybean

anyone who own this blue double zip tote , tell me the side of button, the English word is said : tory burch or yuik fung?
can someone send me a closed up picture for the button? mylil0099 at gmail.com


----------



## beautybean

thank you a millions . I bought a bag , not sure it is authentic, if someone help me do some verity it , i will appreciated it .


----------



## beautybean

to ladymagenta22
could you check the side of the  snap button , what english word show in the snap button, thanks


----------



## peruse

hi guys, can anyone comment on the weight of the bag? I loveeee the design but read some reviews about how it can get quite heavy..


----------



## missgrace75

Hi all, just to know if Tory Burch Robinson Double zip tote bag came in LIGHT BLUE color? as i saw there is a Spree going online to order for Light Blue and Powder Pink, the seller claim that Light Blue is limited and seasonal color. Kindly advise. Thanks!


----------



## beautybean

any update  for the light blue double zip? have you confirm the light blue where  site did u see?


----------



## missgrace75

beautybean said:


> any update  for the light blue double zip? have you confirm the light blue where  site did u see?



I saw it here http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer-brands-here/86568-tory-burch-robinson-double-zip-tote-2.html


----------



## handbags4me

The cobalt blue Robinson Double Zip tote is back in stock on toryburch.com and it is on sale!  All other colors are full price except cobalt.


----------



## paulineperez

I bought this bag a couple of weeks ago. Used it only twice, yet the part where I hook the extra shoulder strap almost already gave off. I had to hook the strap instead to the metal bars that hold the handles, as that is more stable. :| Too bad. This is a really pretty bag.


----------



## Ms.Qi

This bag's leather is very poor quality, it will be easily rubbed off and you will see this plastic stuff under the outside skin..for the price, it's just not worth it. (I don't have one, my friend owns one and regret it so much!)


----------



## sunflower246

OP: how is the condition of this bag so far? I am curious. I just bought this bag and waiting on the shipment. thank you.


----------



## misspurse

I really want this tote but after reading about the quality issues I am scared to spend so much money on something that may not last? Would have been a good alternative to the prada tote or even the chanel cerf tote (my hg!!). Ah well... Still undecided. 

OP, love the cobalt blue though! Hope your bag holds up well!


----------



## MJDaisy

misspurse said:
			
		

> I really want this tote but after reading about the quality issues I am scared to spend so much money on something that may not last? Would have been a good alternative to the prada tote or even the chanel cerf tote (my hg!!). Ah well... Still undecided.
> 
> OP, love the cobalt blue though! Hope your bag holds up well!



I love mine. I've had it since April and I haven't had any issues!!!


----------



## misspurse

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> I love mine. I've had it since April and I haven't had any issues!!!



thanks! I might still get it but now I'm really wanting the iPhone 5!  I can't get both... at least not in the same month. hehe.


----------



## lightblue_hk

missgrace75 said:


> Hi all, just to know if Tory Burch Robinson Double zip tote bag came in LIGHT BLUE color? as i saw there is a Spree going online to order for Light Blue and Powder Pink, the seller claim that Light Blue is limited and seasonal color. Kindly advise. Thanks!



i saw the light blue one in store today, there are other items in light blue too

are we talking about the same color, like this one


candieanderson.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/TB_32129094_307.jpg


----------



## lightblue_hk

am new here. how do I post pictures?

testing again
candieanderson.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/TB_32129094_307.jpg


----------



## CeePee08

ladymagenta22 said:


> Finally got this bag! 3 weeks ago this bag was sold out in all the Tory Burch stores in my area, and none of the leading department stores received this color. I was fortunate enough to be able to pre-order it on bloomingdale's site and 2 weeks later here she is! presenting my new Robinson Double Zip Tote in Cobalt Blue! She is just stunning! I love that it is made of saffiano leather, it looks and feels so much more than how much it actually costs, highly recommend this bag! chic, classic and functional, perfect for all tote lovers like me



Love cobalt blue! so pretty!


----------



## maylove

It's so pretty! Especially in that color. I wanted it but it was sold out in my area as well


----------



## Lilac_Valley

I really like this bag in cobolt blue. We don't have Tory Burch where I live, so I'm not able to see it IRL, but am so drawn to buy it online unseen. Just wondering about the color, is it a rich blue or more life "self glowing"? If it is too bright, it will not be that work appropriate.


----------

